# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  في يوم عرسج شو أظرف موقف صار لج

## أم ود!د

*السلااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:1 (26): :1 (26): :1 (26): :1 (26): :1 (26): 

قربن حريمات


يوم العرس
والحفلة الكبييييييره


شو المواقف اللي ماحسبتي حسابها

شو أكثر موقف احرجج 

يعني باختصار شو الاشياء اللي اضحك وصارت في عرسج*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## دانة جميرا

مرحبا ختيه .. بالنسبه لي انا الشي اللي ماحسبت حسابه اني اخلي اخويه ايوديني القاعه وكان يوم ممطر على قولتهم والشارع خرسان وهو ياي مسرع وليش مايلف بسرعه واتشوح السياره ادور ونركب على الرصيف الله ستر ووقف السياره ولا جان دخلنا في الشير والله تعبت نفسيا وضربتني نفضه للانيه قبل العرس ب24 يوم مسويه حادث كبير برضوض وخيره وصدق تعبت .. 

الموقف المضحك يوم يلست على الكوشه ودخل ريلي ويلس حذاليه كنت ميوده كلينكس ومجسفتنه يطلب الرحمه من الارتباك وعيوني ادمع للانه من احط شوا اتبهدل المهم صديت صوب اهليه و شافونيه خواتيه وبنات خالتيه يتحرونيه اصيح من بعيد ارمسهم بس مايسمعوني او مب فاهمين شو ابا فاربعت وحده منهن يابت لي كلينكس اتقوليه بلاج اقولها ماشي مابا كلينكس اتقلوليه تراج ترمسين تبين كلينكس اصيحين اقولها لا ماصيح بس اقولكم حطولي اغنية ياحي من ههههههههههههههههه كان ودها تذبحني هذاك اليوم ولين الحينه يضحكون عليه ..

موقف محرج انا تصورت قبل مادخل القاعه فايابوا ريلي من وراء دخلوه بحيث مايمر على البوابه الرئيسيه او مدخل القاعه صوب الحريم وانا مادري يالسه ارمس المصوره اوصيها مب اتقولين يودي ايديه ولا الوي عليه وماعرف شو من هالطفاسه وهي تضحك اقولها لا تضحكين ثره هو واقف ورايه وانا مادري ماحسيتبه يوم دخل ماعرفت شو اسوي .. والطامه الكبرى قالت لي يودي ايده مارمت تميت متيمده مكانيه قالها انا بيود ايديها صورتنا جان اير ايدي عنه احسبه قفط فقير ههههههههههههههههه

اممم وفي مواقفه وايده هيه اخر موقف يوم يوا ايسلمون عليه ربعي واهليه على الكوشه يت وحده نعرفها فقيره هي اتقوليه مبروك وتدعيلي انا مانتبهت الها بس من سمعت انه المعرس بيدخل جان اقولها الله يسلمج بخير وسهاله هههههههههههههههههههههههه تمت تضحك عليه اونه مب منج ههههههههه 

والسموحه طولت عليكم

----------


## فساتين عرايس

هههههههههههههههههه 

عاد انا روحي سالفه ... اول شي
عند المصور اقولها صوريني جي وجي ... وهيك ... وهيك ...

جان يدش ريلي ^__^ ولاااااااااااكلمة كل ماتقولي امسكيه ولا شي ماطيع فقالت توتج حشرتيني تبين جذا جذا جا ن يقول كلام قفطني ...خخخخه

وهاي وحده

وهاي الثانيه
كنت عند باب القاعه يعني ثواني ويفتحون الباب ... فتحو الباب الا قلت الله عرسي ههههه كنت احسه حلم ... وان الحبيبيه زفتي (((( غنية نانسي عجرم مافيني اعيش الا معك )))

كنت خايفه كل ماصد يمين يسار ... اشوف الجمهور يغني إلاااااااااااااااااااااا معك آه لولا عيونك غرامي هههههههههههههه

جان انقع من الضحك ,,,, وخواتي يميني ... لا تضحكين لا وارد علهن بصوت عالي ماااااأقدر ابا اضحك ....وربيعاتي ماشالله مدرسة القادسيه كلها ... عند الكوشه يغنون ويصفقون ... جان امشي مشيت خققققققققققققققققققققققققققققه ... جان تتعلق الطرحه و تشد راسي ههههههه استهال ليش اتخقق...

وثالثه يوم دش ريلي وشفت ابوي الله يطول بعمره صحت وتميت حاضنتنه واصيح ويوم صديت عالجمهور كلهم يصيحوووووووووووون ههههه قلت انا اصيح عروس هم ليش يصيحون ... وسلموه علي كل اخواني وخلو المعرس حيله آخر واحد ... لا وسالفة الكيكه سالفه هههه

وطبعا الزفه الى قصر الامارات ... امي تقولي اي وياج فوق ::: اقوللها لااااااااااااااء 
ولحبيب ساعتين بفستاني يحوطني تقول مندوب سياحي ... ومرت على خير وريولي نقعتهن فالماي 


وكله ولا اني داااااااااااااخله بعلوج ..

وهاي سوالفي و سلامتكم

----------


## اناناسة

موضوعج وااااايد حلو و مفرح مب مواضيعي كله حزن و هم ههههههههههههههههه
اووووه ريلي دخل بكمل لكم بعدأ

----------


## علياء 3

آآآآآآآآخ ضحكتوني من الخاطر ودموعي اربع اربع..وذكرتوني بليله عرسي..بقولكم بعدين بنتي تصيح برقدها وبرد عليكم.....

----------


## اناناسة

هههههههههههههههههه يالله بكمل قبل ما الشباب ييون من المسيد
اول شئ في الملجة
كنت ماسكة ايد ريلي اقصد كان ماسك ايدي:1 (38): 
و سلامتكم و دخلنا البيت الا اشوف الاهل مع الوالد يتريونني و انا ماشئ من فرحتي ابتسامتي من اذن لاذن كانت الا بعد شوي امي قالت لي الوالد يقول سكري حلجج شوية البنت ما تفج حلجها جي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

و ثاني شئ في عرسي و انا امشئ شوي شوي و كنت سايرة اقص الكيكة الا حسيت براحة كأن نص وزني اقصد وزن الفستان خف الا اشوووووووووووووف
ههههههههههههه (مب رايمة امسك عمري)
الا اشوووووووف ذيل الفستان نصه طايح خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

و ثالث شئ عقب ما وصلوننا الحجرة الكل كان يصيح و انا عشان ما يقولون شئ كنت احاول اصيح من دون فايدة و قلت حق اختي الله يخليج اقرصيني او ييبي لي قطعة بصل عشان عيني تدمع هههههههههه

و اخيييييرأ بالزووووووووور دمعتي نزلت بمجرد فكرت شو يترياني:1 (57):
و سلامتكم

----------


## أم ود!د

هههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يقطع سواليفكم


ضحكتوني

----------


## الغرام العذب

أول المواقف في العرس .....فيه بنوته من أهله وقفت جدامي وأشوفها صار لها ساعه تيمع في القطع اللملونه الصغيره اللي ينثرونها من فوق وتلمع وحركات ...شوي وماحسيت بكل اللي كان في إيدها في عيووووووووووووووني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وأنا أقولها براويج لو أحصلج بأعلى صوت ....


الموقف الثاني كان يوم قصينا الكيك واونه الحبيب يبغي يأكلني ...............عطاني لقمه ما عرفت أسكر حلجي منها هالكبر ....والمصيبه كل هالأشياء موثقه في الفيديو والألبوم .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنت حوير

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

فديتكن والله

سوالفكن حلوة ماشاءالله

عاد انا بقول سالفتي يوم ملجتي

لاني بعدني مب معرسة..............بعدين بقولكم باذن الله شو صار بالعرس

بس الله يسلمكم

لما زفوني يوم الملجة............... وانا طالعة يدام الحريم

عاد انا من الزيغة مااشوف شي ولا ادري بحالي

الا واشوف بنت خالتي من بعيد تاشر علي وتقول لي صكي حلجج 

ولا جااااااااااااان اتذكر اني انا الحبيبة قاعدة اعلج لباااااااااااان فحلجي

وتخيلوا الموقف

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه

وشي ثاني بعد

لما دخلوا المعرس

تموا ينثرون بيزات وسوالف

وريلي المصون...... كل ساعة ياخذ 5 ولا 10 دراهم ويخشهم فايدي ويقول حق العشاء بعدين

ولا حق الماكدونالدز ولا حق تاثيث البيت

عاد انا من عصبيتي تميت اتضارب وياه واحنا عالكرسي

وتخيلي الناس اللي يشوفوننا

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لين يومكم اماية فديتها تقول لي ان طول عمرج كنتي رزينة بس يوم ملجتج اخترشتي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الصواوه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
^ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ^
الصراحه اتضحكون
ما اتخيل جي يستوي
هاهاهاهاهاها
^^

----------


## عرق زايد

اشكرج حبوبة على الموضوع الغاوي00

عاد انا سالفتي سالفة00هههههههههههه


خلوني انا على صوب00هههههههههههه


الله يسلمكم توني نازلة من الغرفة مالت الفندق و اتعرفون ارتباك و خوف و جي00

بطلع للمعازيم00و لا الحبيبة لابسة نعالة البيت هههههههههههههه

انا ما انتبهت بعد بنت عمي اللي لاحظت و لا وااااا فضحيتي جدام الناس00

و سلامتكم00

----------


## أم جوجو

هههههههههههه

صدق والله تستوي سوالف في العرس والملجة تضحك .. والمصيبة أنها كلها موجودة في أشرطة الفيديو وفي الألبومات .. بخبركم عن موقفين صارولي ..

الموقف الأول : عطونا قلاس واحد فيه عصير وخلونا نشرب العصير مع بعض عشان الصورة .. المهم عقب ما صورت المصورة جان أسحب العصير والريال عطشان بعده يالس يشرب وأنا ما أدري لأني مب صاده صوبه .. سحبت القلاس وتم البيب في حلجه تخيلوا وتم يطالع يمين ويسار ويقول لخواتي حد شافني وهو قافط ومبتسم وطبعا السالفة واضحه في تصوير الفيديو هههههههههههههه..

الموقف الثاني : حليلها يدته قصيره والحبيب ماشالله عليه طويل يت بتنثر خرده علينا وليش ما تكفخ العقال بيدها وأطيره على مسكتي(الورد اللي في أيدي) وانا كنت موخيه أوني مستحيه ههههههههه .. أنصدمت يوم شفت العقال عالمسكه ويوم صديت فوق عرفت شو السالفة ونفس الشي واضح في التصوير هههههههههه .. وناسه..

----------


## القمزية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مت من سالفة البيب اللي تم متعلق في حلجه حليله افتضح ههههههههههههه وحلوة حركة كفخة العقال وطار على مسكتج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
اسميكم ضحك بس والله كشخة جذه يوم تستوي هالمواقف ههههههههه

----------


## العمر

كشخه الموضوووووع .. 


يلا كملوووا .. 

انا متابعه .. (( ما عندي قصه )) يوم بعرس بمر عليكم 

العمر

----------


## قرموشة

ههههههههههههههههههههه
سولفكم تضحك
اذكر موقف حق التصوير تقولي المصوره خليه يشرب ويشربج
وانا من الخوف ما اشوف شرقي من
غربي كنت ناويه أكب العصير عليه لو ما مسك ايدي

----------


## Versace.Femme

*اخييييييييييرا خلصت الموضوع ^^
فرقم قياسي 
اقل عن ست ساعات !
والله انه راسي صدع كثر ما اقرا واظحك 

سوالفكن طر ههههههههههههههههه

ولي عودة 

يسلمو ع الموضوع النايسي*

----------


## الهي نور قلبي

*انا عاد حليلي مرتبة كل شي للعرس واخر شي اكتشف اني ناسيين الكيكة "عروس بدون كيكة " عاد يوم دخل ريلي تمينا بس يالسين عالكوشة لا قصينا كيك ولاشي ماعندنا شي نسويه صدقكان احراج*

----------


## snow heart

ماشاء الله 

الله يسعدكم ياا عرااااايس
وعقبال كل بنت ربي يرزقهاا بالزوج الصالح الي يفرح قلبهااا وتعيش حياتها سعيدة  :Smile:

----------


## قصر المحبه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه

----------


## بنوتة80

up











up











up

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخ
عاد بخبركم شو استوى فعرس اختي نحن اهل العروس حاجزين دي جي واهل المعرس حاجزين الفرقة
ويالله عاد ضرابة هايقول انا وها يقول انا وعقب خلينا الفرقة وطردنا الدي جي
و سرت انا اتصلت فالفرقة وطلبت منهم يحطون اغنية فايز سعيد اغنية الليلة صباحي والليلة هاذي غير
وصاحب الفرقة تم مستغرب من الاغنية ويقولي هاي ماتنفع ع دخلة المعرس عقب ااخر شي بنحط ها الاغنية
وانا مصرة لان هالاغنية انا كنت حاطتنه فعرسي يوم دخل ريلي فديته
الموهيييم
المعرس واقف عند الباب واخوي اتصل فيني قال يالله بندخل وع طوول اتصلت فالفرقة ووقتلهم يالله حطو الاغنية المعرس بيدخل
ولا اتخيلو اي اغنية حاطين
حاطين اغنية رابح صقر سهرتنا الليلة خلوها صباحي
انتو اتخيلو كلمات هالاغنية ع دخلة المعرس خخخخخخخخ
وماشي الفرقة مرتبشين ع الاغنية ونحن نتصل فيهم عسب يوقفونها وماشي فايدة
واندق عليهم الباب ماشي فايدة
والكل في القاعة تمو يضحكون ع الاغنية
والمعرس قااافط خخخخخ
هم فهمو فهمو الاغنية غلط وانا اقووول ليش يقولي هالاغنية ماتنفع بنحطها أاخر شي هع
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the duchess

هههههههههههههههههههه


مال اغنية فايز السعيد صدق ضحكتيني 

والواحد تستوويله مواقف غصباً عنه ههههههههههه

----------


## متيمة أبي

الله يهنيييييييييييييكم ويرزقنا يااااارب بالزوج الصالح

ضحكتووووووووووووووونا من الخاطر

----------


## دخوون

مابغيت اخلص ههههههههههههه كل ليله اسهر
على الموضوع صار لي 3 ايام هههههههههههههه
في مواقف حدث ولا حرج فقعتها ضحكه ههههههههههههههه

الله يهنيكم ويسعدكم ويرزقنا ازواج صالحين عاجلا لا آجلا
قولوا آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## انسام الحنين

والله موتوني ضحك

الله يسعد كل وحدة مع زوجها ويرزق اللي ما معرسات

----------


## 0 ام راشد 0

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه 

متتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت من الضحك 3 ايااام وانا اقرى موااااقف حلوووه واتضضضضضحك ومواااقف تغمض الصرااحه 

يلا يلا نبي المزيييييييييييد

----------


## أم ود!د

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## m.e.h

واخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييراااااا خلصت يمكن كملت اسبوعين كل يوم أقرى شوي والله المواقف اتموت من الضحك والله يسعد المتزوجات ويرزق العزابيات

----------


## ♥ ҜĦoŐθ5Д

> وماشي الفرقة مرتبشين ع الاغنية ونحن نتصل فيهم عسب يوقفونها وماشي فايدة
> واندق عليهم الباب ماشي فايدة
> والكل في القاعة تمو يضحكون ع الاغنية
> والمعرس قااافط خخخخخ
> هم فهمو فهمو الاغنية غلط وانا اقووول ليش يقولي هالاغنية ماتنفع بنحطها أاخر شي هع
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


هيه واللهـ صدقج ياختي عــآد والضحيهـ أنا اللي أدق عالباب وللأسف الكل كآآن ناقع ضحك عليهـ خخخخ

----------


## دلع -_-

والله ضحكتووووووني وكشخة سوالفكم نبا بعععععععععععد اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أم ود!د

[IMG]http://g.*************/2010/3/15/brydah/37_11268327404.png[/IMG]

----------


## برقع وردي

ياسلام ياسلام واحلا فووووووووووووووق _____^

----------


## شوق الدار

حلوه مواقفكم هههههههه زيدونا يا حلواااات

----------


## بنت ريلي

*ككككككككك*
*انا ريلي تسمم ف يوم عرسنا خخخخ فديته بس الحمدالله عمتي نقذت الموقف...*
*ثانيا شي فستاااااني اه والله اول ماطلعت مارمت امشي ثجييييييييييييل واقفه اتريا مساعدته محد طايع يساعدني وشكلي معصبه وازقرهم بس الحمدالله اخر شي ماماتي ساعدتني وانا اركب الكوشه اتخرطفت زين ماطحت ولاكنت بستوي نكته خخخخخ*
*ثالث شي وقت الكيكه الاخت كنت اعلج والحينه ريلي يبا ياكلني وانا ف حلجي لبانه شو اسوي وامضغها مع الكيك خخخخخ*
*ورابع شي ريلي سوالي حركه يدام الحريم اونه بياكلني جان يشل الخاشوكه وياكل الكيك قفطت انا القاعه كلهم ضحك*

----------


## اذكروا الله

> خخخخ
> عاد بخبركم شو استوى فعرس اختي نحن اهل العروس حاجزين دي جي واهل المعرس حاجزين الفرقة
> ويالله عاد ضرابة هايقول انا وها يقول انا وعقب خلينا الفرقة وطردنا الدي جي
> و سرت انا اتصلت فالفرقة وطلبت منهم يحطون اغنية فايز سعيد اغنية الليلة صباحي والليلة هاذي غير
> وصاحب الفرقة تم مستغرب من الاغنية ويقولي هاي ماتنفع ع دخلة المعرس عقب ااخر شي بنحط ها الاغنية
> وانا مصرة لان هالاغنية انا كنت حاطتنه فعرسي يوم دخل ريلي فديته
> الموهيييم
> المعرس واقف عند الباب واخوي اتصل فيني قال يالله بندخل وع طوول اتصلت فالفرقة ووقتلهم يالله حطو الاغنية المعرس بيدخل
> ولا اتخيلو اي اغنية حاطين
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مصخرة اتخيل الموقف 
صدق صدق قفطة @@

----------


## *عســـل*

وااااااااااي اسبوع وانا اقرأ الموضوع,, الصراحه ونااااااااااااااااااااااسه  :Smile: 

الموقف اللي استوالي،، على دخلة المعرس القاعه ،، نشيت من عالكرسي واعدل طرحتي جان ينشب الخاتم في الطرحة من الينب.. وتميت واقفه وايدي متعلقه ومحد عندي يساعدني،،ووصل المعرس وبيسلم عليي وانا بعدني ناشبه خخخخخخ
وبدال ما يقولي السلام عليج وهو من شهر ما شافني،، جان يقولي ((أشوفج ناشبه)) خخخخخ ونفس اللحظة اتبطل الخاتم,,ههههههههه من الزيغه  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

ذكرياااااااااااااااااااااااات حلووووووووووووووة

----------


## ام قصـايد

انا يوم عرسي يوم وصلنا بيتي ما بغيت ادخل اول ما نزلت ن السياره جان ايلس تحت ما ابا ادخل واخواني يضحكون 

علي عقب عصبو علي وجان ادخل من وصلت عند باب حجرتي وقفت ما ابا ادخل خخخخخخخخ

وجان ايي ريلي ويدخلني غصب كنت وااااااااااااايد خايفه......هههههههههههه

بس ايام حلوه صراحه.....

----------


## شمعه عمري

*
اخيييييييرن قريته كله 
سوالفكم حلوووه

الفااال لنا ان شااااء الله 
قووولووو ااااااامييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## أم ود!د

أختي قريتي الاذكار؟؟؟؟؟



اتفضلي


http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=23406

----------


## زيباشو

موقفي مب مضحك الا مرعب ،،،

قبل العرس الوحدة طبيعي بتكون متوترة وكل تفكيرها في العرس 
فانا كل اسبوع كنت اضعف كيلو،، وكل مرة اسير اقيس فستاني يضيقون لي ،، 

لدرجة مالة الفساتين قالتلي اسبوع الياي بتختفين ،، 
المهم 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

في ليلة العرس وانا لا بسة فستاني وهو عبارة عن قطعتين ،، التنورة كانت مستوية بعد واسعة عني تخيلو شو استوى طاحت عني آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه تخيلو 


تخيلو 


وين طاحت وجدام منووووووووووووووووووووو







طاحت وانا بعدني في الصالون الحمدلله كانت اخت ريلي موجودة معاي ،،، 
قتلها تخيلي وانا انزف اتطيح عني تمت تدعي لا ان شاء الله لا لا،، ويابولي دبابيس وتمو يضيقون شوية ،،




عقب يوم وصلت القاعة دخلوني الغرفة عشان يصوروني ،،،، 

بعد طاحت آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ،، كيف وشو السالفة ،،،



عقب ساعة ياه وقت الزفة ،،، وطلعت امشي عالسريع ركض عشان اوصل الكوشة قبل لا تطيح عني وانا ادعي في قلبي يا رب ما اتفشل يا رب ما اتفشل ،، والحمدلله مرت الامور على خير 




آخ قلبي

----------


## اميره صمت

انا عقب ما خلصت من الصالون نزلت تحت انا وخواتي ع اساس اخوي بيشلني ركبت السياره ورحنا ع القاعه قالي اخوي شوفي مسكتج ويوم شفتها وانا اتحرطم عليه تعرفون قايله له شي ومسولي شي ثاني حاطلي شرايط فالمسكه وانا انازع اخوي انته ماشفته وقعدت فالسياره اخوز هالشريط لا وبعد ملونات وانا مضايجه واخوي وخواتي يضحكون ع شكلي يقولون اول مره انشوف عروس جذيه المهم وصلت القاعه قالوا العروس الاولى دشت انتي قعدي صوري الحين المهم اقولهم وين زفتي لاني بروحي مستولي زفه المهم اختيه غيبتهم وانا شوي بصيح شوة هذا اليوم النحس علي 
تعرفون دشت ويايه اختيه فالتصوير واالله فشله المصوره تقول شي واختي تضحك علي وعلى ريلي والله كل الصور معقده حواجبي تقولي المصوره ولوووو عرسك اليوم ومبوزه جذيه والريال يكلمني وانا ماعطتنه طاف هههههه 
وعقب خبرت اختي ع اساس يدورن لي اي زفه بسرعه والحمدلله لقت اللي كنت اباها ..

دشيت القاعه واخواني دشوا وياي وتقولي المصوره شوي شوي وانا مسرعه ههههههه واخواني يوم اوقف وقوفوا ويايه ماشفت الا عمتيه تي وتسلم ع اخوي وهيه متغشيه ماتشوفه تتحسبه ولدهااا وكله طالع بالفيديوو ويضحكون عليهاا 
دشيت قعدت شوي ولا تقولي المصوره قومي خذي لفه شوي ع الكوشه واخوي وراي وين ماسير عقب هزبوه ههههه قالوا جيه معرس تروح وياهاا 
وعقب مادخل ريلي كنت وايد مستحيه فوحده من البنات الصغار يلست تقطع الورد الجوري وتفر علينا وحده من هالورد طيحت عقال الريال ههههههههه وتم يضحكون عليه بعدين قالت المصوره قوموا كل شوي مكان وهو ماسك ايدي ماطاع يفجها وانا فستاني ثجيل شوة بسوي الحين تمت اختي تعدله لي كل شوي 
وعقب وداني لين اخر الدري على اساس خلاص بيروح قالوا له بعدها وبعده ماسك ايدي يقولون له مابتشرد فجها 
وردينا ع الكرسي اما العروس الاولى من طلعت ماردت هههههه تمت محبوسه فالغرفه 
ويوم وصلنا بيت اهله قعدت اختي وياي لانها ماخذه اخوه الكبير وقعدت شوي وشردت وانا رحت ووتسبحت وهو قاعد عند اخوانه لانه شاف اختي عندي بس خليت المكياج لين ايي وعقب مايا يقولي تعشيتي اقوله لا قلت بيب لي عشا تعرفون شوه يابلي حلاوه وديوووو وانا من داخل يوعانه مابقادره اقول شي بس فيني ضحكه استحيت كليت شوي وعقب قال مافيج رقاد اقوله لا لا بعدني ههههههههه

----------


## اميره صمت

استغفر الله ..

----------


## ام ميثانة

الموقف المضحك اللي صار لي صار في الصباحيه او بالأصح الفجريه يوم اذن الفجر سار ريلي المسيد اللي عدال الفندق عشان يصلي الفجر ويوم رد كان لابس زنوبه ويوم سألته وين نعالك قال لي انسرقت وتمينا ميتين من الضحك وطلعنا من الفدق في نفس اليوم وهو لابس الزنوبه .

----------


## am mayd

انا صار لي موقف مضحك ومحرج واااايد في يوم الملجة ألي هو انه كان يلبسني الطقم ولما يا عند تلبيس الاذن اتوقعوا شو صار طاحت الكوشية في صدري يعني ادخلت في الفستان شوفوا حالتي شو كانت هاذيج الساعة صدق اني انحرجت احراج ما يعلم به الا رب العالمين وخاصة اني اول مرة اشوف ريلي ولكن عدت على خير وبين فترة وفترة يذكرني في هذا الموقف والحمد لله على كل شي والله يدوم السعادة بينا .

----------


## كحال عيناوي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقفكن كلهآ تضحك .. 
> 
> خاصه الموت للغزآهـ والأ الي تم يقطع الكيكه ويبا يوزع ع المعازيم والثالث الي تم البيب بحلجه ههههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> يارب ماتستويلي مواقف تفشل ><
> 
> 
> ...




امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ان شاء الله ربي يرزقنا الزوج الصاللح ^_*

----------


## مجروحة النفس

هع هع هع عقباالنااا

----------


## العوف

لرررفع

----------


## العوف

ربي يوفق اليميع
ما احيد صار لي مواقف

----------


## قندهآر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. آلله يتمم على خيرٌ . 
ونتريىآ المزيد

----------


## شوق النسانيس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله المواااقف فننننننتك
الله يوفقكن يارب 
وعقبالناااا

----------


## بنان 2010

أهين بنات..أنا عاد سالفتي سالفه قبل العرس ب أيام سرت عشان أحجز المسكه ..والمسكه كانت غريبه شوي مثل القفص وطلبت من راعي المحل يحط لي فيها عصفوين صغار .وقالي تعالي أستلميها يوم العرس وفعلا يوم العرس وصلني أخوي الصالون وسار يستلمها قاله الريال المسكه جاهزه والعصافير حطيتهم لك في كرتونه وخلي العروس قبل ما تطلع للمعازيم أتحطهم في القفص قاله أخوي أوكى..طبعا أخوي محد ساعده يعني يشله لين السياره ف شل القفص بيد واليد الثانيه كرتون العصافير .وصل عند السياره حط الكرتون على الطبلوم مال السياره من جدام وراح فتح الدبه وحط القفص وقفل الدبه مال قوه ولا يطيح الكرتون مال العصافير ويطيرون ..لا حول ولا قوه طااااااره العصافير أتصل فيني وحطمني تحطيم طبعا أنا أضايقت واااايد ..قتله أرجع لصاحب المحل وقوله علوا وعسى يتصرف الريال ..قاله الريال سامحني ما عندي أنا مشترنهم من السوق وما عندي غيرهم بس أكدر أساعدك وأحطلك صناعي بعد أنا ارتحت يوم قالي صناعي بس طبق الاصل من الطبيعات ..والموقف الثاني في الصاله عقب مالبست الفستان أسال الوالده وين الجوتي وكعدوا يدورون عليه 
أتخيلوا ناسينه أنا هنيه صدق أضايقت وشوي كنت بصيح بس خفت على المكياج خخخخخخخخخخ
المهم أطالعت ريولي ولا أنا لابسه جوتي بني الله وكيلكم أتخيلوا أني نزلت فيه جدام الناس بس الحمدالله أن الفستان طويل بس يوم كعت بين شوي قلت في خاطري قدر الله وما شاء فعل ..

----------


## روح رووحي

> يا حليلكم والله سوالفكم سوالف :1 (84): 
> 
> 
> أما أنا عرسنا كان ما قبل التاريخ يينا من الفندق وخبرني في السيارة أنه سفرنا الساعة هنتين في الليل
> 
> :1 (37): طبعا ما كنت أدري يينا البيت وامي اتجهز شنطتي اتكود من الاشياء :1 (9): حطت شي ونست 
> 
> أشياء كثيرة :1 (25): وكنت أيامها صغيرة ماقط سافرت وماعرف شو ياخذون ويلست افتح شعري المسحاي بالعكس تسريحة البف كان تذكرونها :1 (83): المهم اتحركنا من 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ذبحتيني 
بمووووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## دبـــــي

يالله بناااااااااااااات كملووووووووووو خخخخخخخخخ

تراني ملقوفه

----------


## al3asooola

عيب عيب

----------


## مس فوشيه

طبعاَ انا بقولكم كان عرسي وخواتي راحو صالون وانا بعدني انا يالسه اقول حق الوالد ودني صالون قال انا اليحين مب متفيج واقول حق خويه ابي اروح الصالون ترجيته لما رضا الحبيب وداني بس كنت متأخره تأخرة في عرس 
لما فتحو الباب كنت زايخ اشوف الكل يشوفوني انا شوي بصيح لما رحت عند الكوشى الكوشي مب متوازن شوي بطيح ههه بعدين ريلي دش وانا خايفه سلم عليه قال مشاء الله كنتي يوم الملجه غير واليوم غير المهم لما نقص الكيك الا اشوف شوي الفستان صار خفيف الشوف الفستان كبرهاا طايحه ههههه وبعدين زفينا رحنا الفندق اشوف 
ريلي مستحي وقال انه بنسافر لندن بعد شوي انا انصدمت بعدين مب مهجزه شي بعدين جهزة 
ركبنا الطايره ريلي نام انا ما نمت لما شو صلنا ريلي لين الحين نايم يالس اقومه قوم قوم وصلنا ما يقوم 
اضربه ما يقوم شو بصيح الناس قالو انه مات انا شوي بصيح بعدين الحبيب قام يقول شو صار العرس ما خلص 

بعدين صحت 

وانتهت الموضوع

----------


## زوجي غلا روحي

هههههههههههههههههه الصراحه في العرس الا مايصير مواقف مضحكه 
أما عني انا الله لا يراوي حد من المقبلات ع العرس الي صارلي
اوني اوني أمشي بهدء وانا نازله من الدري ع الصالة الا اطيح بس الحمد لله 
ماصار لي شي
ولا بعد بالفيديو العرس مالي موجود المقطع 

الحمد لله 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 
لاحول لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## الريم1987

اب اب

----------


## شراب المر

ههههههههههه
الصراحة هلكت من الضحك على سوالفكم 
هذا اول موقف : بس انا سالفتي سالفة الله يسلمك انا خالي موصلني الصالون في دبي وما يعرف الدرب الزين منه وصلني وقال انا بوصل عيمان عند ربعي ومن تخلصين دقي علي باي اشيلكم الحبيب شكله نسى الدرب وما عرف يوصل للصالون ففكر خالي وجال وقفي تكسي وتعالي لحد شارع الوحدة تخيلوا عاد الحبيبه كاشخة بالطرحة بس الزين اني ما لبست الفستان . 
الموقف الثاني : ريلي مهددني انا ما اريد ادخل القاعة والله استحي من الحريم ونحن بدو مب راعين هالسوالف فخالص انا فقدت الامل وقلت مب داخل الا شويه وشوف الحبيب مع اخواني وهم منطلقين علي بالقاعة وهو وياهم ويضحك اونها مفاجئة بل انها مفاجعة .
الموقف الثالث : كرسي الكوشة يكون خفيف مب ثقيل وريلي يالس يهز الكرسي ويقول جنه بيطيح وانا جافطة ومبين على وايهاي اني شويه وبشق حلجة عسبت يسكت ولا يتحرك عن اطيح وتقشل جادم الحريم .
وعلى فكرة الموقف الثاني والثالث موثق بالفيديو والصور بعد والسموحة ان طولت .

----------


## غرم

هاهاهااااااااااي انا اضرف موقف ...
لبست الفستان غلط .... التنورة ههههههههههههههههه وزين تلاحقت عمري ..

ثاني شي ...شعري اللي نشب بالكوشة كانت فوقي شيرة ونازل منها سلاسل وروووووووود .. قمت انا وريلي بنقص الكيكة جان ينشب شعري فووووق وتم ريلي واقف بعيد وانا بعيد خخخخخخخخخخ ...وانادي حد يسعفني .. خسي منو قال حد يسمعج كل واحد مرتبش من صوب جنه العرس عرسه خخخخخ..

----------


## اناناسة

ذيل فستاني اتبطل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

بس اخت ريلي لحقت عليه ههههههههههه

----------


## Moza-Alzaabi

up up up

----------


## نم نم مي

أذكار المساء: اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## ورده نرجس

انا ماعرف الموقف مرااااااااااااات يضحكني ومرااااااااااااات احس عمري بصيح ,, هذا الله يسلمكم انا جنت ملزمه ع خالي انه هو ينزل ويايه ,, المهم يوم ييت بنزل وصلت آآآآآآآآخر دريه الا يختل توازني وشويه بطيح بس ربكم ستر وخالي زخني قبل لا اتصير المصيبه وهذا كله من الفستاااان اضن وزنه جان 15 كيلو ,, وما اسمع الكم الا احريم بالقاعه كلها وبصوت وااااااااااحد آآآه .. وجان استحي بس هي ما جانت طيحه طيحه بمعنى الطيحه ,, بس جتفي نزل شوي .. بس اللي فرحني ان الكل جان متخبل عالفستااااان وبعد العرس مسجات توصلني تبا رقم الحرمه اللي اجرت عندهاااااااااا .. والحرمه بعد قالتلي من بعد عرسج هلت الاتصالات عليه يسالوني عن الفستااااااااااااااااان ..
^^

----------


## بطة بيضاء

للاسف هو مب موقف طريف بس موقف مزززززعج للغاية

راعي الديجي نسى ورقة الاغاني اللي نحن طالبينها .. جان يحط اغاني نحن ما نباها ولا طالبينها اغاني مصاروة .. بس الحمدلله الكل استانس و طلع العرس حلووووو

----------


## al3asooola

عيب عيب

----------


## أم ود!د

لا إله إلا الله 
محمد رسول الله

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## برقع وردي

ياسلام وبعد مره احلا رفع ____^

----------


## دبـــــي

ههههههههههههههه يالله كملو تراني متابعه

----------


## أم ود!د

لا إله إلا الله 
محمد رسول الله

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عيون الزارعي

واو ذكريات حلوووووة ..

----------


## نحلتي

انا في يوم زواجي جلست على كرسي مكسور وانا مدري طبعا بعد ماخلص زواج

والله استحيت من زوجي من جلست على الكرسي

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

رررررررررررروعة مواقفكم عجيييييييييييييييييييبة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أمون @

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 

روعة الموضوع 

هل من مزيد

----------


## الدماني111

عاد انا يوم عرسي استوالي موقف محرج الصراحة لواموت ماانساه
كانت قاعة الرياييل فوق الطابق الثاني جنها والحريم تحت يوم يي ريلي بيوديني فوق عشان نصور
رحنا باللفت الا ويبطل اللف عقاعة الريايل ماتخيلون كيف كانت بس الله ستر ريلي طويل ومغطي علي مايبين الا فستاني اللي ماخذ كل اللفت ويوم طلعنا فوق وخلصنا تصوير حلف يمين ماينزلني باللفت عشان مايفتح عقاعة الريايل واه واه نزلني والله بالدرج ثلاث طوابق اللين اليوم اعاتبه

----------


## *{شمۈخيےيڪسرڪ

> هههههههههههه
> 
> صدق والله تستوي سوالف في العرس والملجة تضحك .. والمصيبة أنها كلها موجودة في أشرطة الفيديو وفي الألبومات .. بخبركم عن موقفين صارولي ..
> 
> الموقف الأول : عطونا قلاس واحد فيه عصير وخلونا نشرب العصير مع بعض عشان الصورة .. المهم عقب ما صورت المصورة جان أسحب العصير والريال عطشان بعده يالس يشرب وأنا ما أدري لأني مب صاده صوبه .. سحبت القلاس وتم البيب في حلجه تخيلوا وتم يطالع يمين ويسار ويقول لخواتي حد شافني وهو قافط ومبتسم وطبعا السالفة واضحه في تصوير الفيديو هههههههههههههه..
> 
> الموقف الثاني : حليلها يدته قصيره والحبيب ماشالله عليه طويل يت بتنثر خرده علينا وليش ما تكفخ العقال بيدها وأطيره على مسكتي(الورد اللي في أيدي) وانا كنت موخيه أوني مستحيه ههههههههه .. أنصدمت يوم شفت العقال عالمسكه ويوم صديت فوق عرفت شو السالفة ونفس الشي واضح في التصوير هههههههههه .. وناسه..


 هههههههههههه صدق موقف مضحك..
يلا كملوا نتريا الزووود...

----------


## مربوشة دبي

> عاد انا يوم عرسي استوالي موقف محرج الصراحة لواموت ماانساه
> كانت قاعة الرياييل فوق الطابق الثاني جنها والحريم تحت يوم يي ريلي بيوديني فوق عشان نصور
> رحنا باللفت الا ويبطل اللف عقاعة الريايل ماتخيلون كيف كانت بس الله ستر ريلي طويل ومغطي علي مايبين الا فستاني اللي ماخذ كل اللفت ويوم طلعنا فوق وخلصنا تصوير حلف يمين ماينزلني باللفت عشان مايفتح عقاعة الريايل واه واه نزلني والله بالدرج ثلاث طوابق اللين اليوم اعاتبه


هههههههههههههه اتخيل شكلكم

----------


## برقع وردي

خخخخخخخخخ الدماني صراحه موقف ماتنحسدين عليه __________^

----------


## adom

ههههه صدق العرس مواقف

نحن عرسنا عروستين فيوم العرس والعروس الاولى من دخلت ما بغت تطلع وانا شوي وبصيح ما تحملت خاصه اني مخلصه مكياج من العصر وهيه حضرتها اذن العشا وتوها تتمكيج زين ما كفختها المهم دخلت القاعه وسي دي زفتي ما طاع يشتغل بغيت انجلط خاصه اني مرتبه قصيده باسمي واسم ريلي المهم قامو يحطون مكس اغاني عشان اهدا واليهال جدامي ماشاءالله وايدين وانا نازله من الدري ادعي فخاطي عن اطيح وافتضح خخخ وانا امشي طيارة ويقولولي امشي شوي شوي عشان الناس تشوفج وانا متروعه والضروس كلها طالعه خخ الصور طلعن مب حلوه المهم وصلت الكوشه ولفيت عشان اعرض فستاني ما اشوف غير الحريم بدن يروحن 5 دقايق القاعه فاضيه وانا روحي ع الكوشه بغيت اموت من القهر

انزين عقب التصوير وغيره لبست ثوب احمر ورديت اتصور مع ريلي وعقب روحنا خخخ اكتشفت انه ماشي عندي مشط اووه يالبلشه كيف افجج شعري اللي غادي ليفه قاللي ريلي بسير وبرد وانا اتريا واتريا تاخر خخ ثره بو الشباب ساير الصيدليه يدورلي مشط جان استحي والله المهم يلسنا سوالف وغيره يوم شفته طلع الصاله ربعت قفلت باب الحجره يقوللي بطلي اقوله عطني 10 دقايق نظفت المكياج ولبست قميص النوم كان طويل وانا مستحيه يوم دخل تخبل الريال ما قدر يقاوم

خخخ يوم سرت بتسبح الماي بااااااارد ونحن فالشتا كيف اتسبح عشان اصلي بغيت اموت من البرد تميت اصيح من البرد قلت له شوفلي صرفه بموت الجو بارد والماي بارد بمرض حليله اصبح يدور هندي يصلح السخان بس صدق مواقف حلوه كانت

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

بتابع مواقفكم الحين ابني في يدي بعدين اكتب لكم

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

سلام ياعسولاات
الصراحه وايد مواقف بس الموقف هذا الوحيد اللي مابنساه موقف يضحك
كنت في الصاله فاتحه مسجل وبرقص نازله على الاخر رقص بيوم عرسي قبل لا اروح الصالون
ومابدري كنت بشوف ريلي ورايه جاي يوجين للصالون ههههههه وااااااي فشله انا لاابسه خلع وبرقص ههههههه ريلي ضل صافن شو هلسالفه هذه لا تعليق هههههه بس انا فشلت لانه لابسه كنت شلح واحمر ومادري هو موجود في بيتنه محد خبرني وانا مستمره ي الرقص 
فعاقبني قال مافي اي اغاني تنفتح في العرس ههههههه

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

اتعس شي انه في صباحيتي تركني وراح للشغل هههههههههه

----------


## بنت رااكـ

فووووق فوووووق

----------


## أم ود!د

لا إله إلا الله 
محمد رسول الله

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## s^.^

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

*ما أذكر اذا كنت كتبت هالموضوع هنا قبل او لأ
طبعا العادات في الزواج تختلف في البلدان العربية لهيك لا تستغربو الموضوع
بنات عمي توأم.... ولما تزوجت الأولى..... خلصت من الصالون وطلعت الاستديو عشان تتصور... وتوأمها تأخرت في الصالون... وهي طالعة من باب الصالون شافها ابو عريس اختها توأمها... وعصب عليها ليش متأخرة... وهي بتحاول ا\تفهمو انو مو هي العروس.... وطبعن ما كان يعرف انها مو العروس لانها لابسة عباية فوق الفستان فما كان شايف ان الفستان مو ابيض*

----------


## فقيره لله

هههههههههههه

حلوه مواقفكم ربي يوفقكم ويديم المحبه من بينكم

اما بنوتات اللي شراتيه هب متزوجات ربي يرزقهم بالزوج الصالح

----------


## سيده المزاج

انا يوم ملكتي رديت من الصالون وتوني بدخل القاعه وكنت شاقه الضحكه الا بنات عمي قالولي سكري حلجج عيب وتميت مكشره طول الحفله وما عرفت ابتسم وطلعت الصور مكشره
وفي العرس ونحن سايرين السياره للزفه الا وحده من المعازيم تطيح جدامي وتغطت بالعباه وتميت اضحك ونسيت اني العروس

----------


## s^.^

up.up.up.up.up

----------


## برقع وردي

هههههههههههههههه 
والله سوالف 
يله واحلا رفع __________^

----------


## Bent RAK

ههههههههههه مواقف حلوة .. عرسي كااان كله مواقف .. صح إنها مب حلوة .. بس أنا أحبهاااا 

الله ذكريااااااااااااااات ^^

----------


## خولة الحمادي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


للرفع ..

----------


## عيون الوفاا

واااااااااااااااي مواقفكم اضحك 
انا الصرااااحه ما صار غير موقف واااااحد اللي هوه
طبعا انا كنت حاطه سي دي يشتغل بالعرس مب فرقه 
فلما جهزنا اغراصنا عسب انسير القاعه كنت اخبر مرت اخوي سي دي الاغاني وينه المهم فهي قالت انه على التواليت فسيرت شاليته و معاه شريط ثاني عداله فهي قالت انه سي دي العرس على الصوب اليمين و اليسار خليه فانا شليته على الصوب اليمين واتوكلنا على الله وسيرنا القاعه فلما صار العشار قالت الموضفه مال القاعه اللي اتشغل الراديو وين السي دي عطيتا و خذته فلما شغلته الا اسمع اختي فرق راسي اتضاربني طبعا انا كنت اتعدل شو ها السي دي وين دس دي العرس فانا اخترعت و قلبي طق طق طق من الخرعه ههههههههههه

بس تدرون شو كان بالسي دي 






























اغاني هنديه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخ

بس اسميني عقب متت من الضحك خخخخخخخخ
م

مرت اخوي الله يهديها كانت انخربطه بالسي دي بس الحمدالله كان بالقاعه معاهم سي دي اغاني لانه قبل يومين كان عرس بالقاعه نفسها و اصحاب العرس ناسينه 
و بث و باقي العرس مر على الخيييييييروالحمدالله 

و سلامتكم

----------


## شذىالروح

O.o
رووعة المواقف
الحمد لله الحمد لله ما استوت لي ولا بتم اصيح

----------


## طرف كحيل

الله يسلمكم يوم عرسي خلاص جاهزة ولابسه بس باقي الطقم والساعه وهالشغلات .امي تسال مرت اخوي وينه ردت عليها مرت اخوي عندج امي تقول مو عندي انا قتتلج طلعي الاغراض من الصندوق ..وطبعا الطقم في البيت وانا على اعصابي لازم اطلع ..جان اخوي يطييير يروح ييبه من البيت..والحمدلله الله ستر ووصل بسرعه

----------


## تاجرهUAE

*
هلـآ والله

أنـا بقولكم موقف صار لـأختي ف عرسها

صآر لها متزوجه شهرين وشي 

أممم بقولكم من البدايه عن ليلة عرسها 

يوم هي يايه تدخل ع المعازيم أنا كنت جدامها اساعدها ع النزله لـأنها كانت وايد متوترهـ لدرجة انها تتردد كل ماتبي تخطي خطوه ثانيه حسيت انها بترد ريوس

المهم واللي قفطنا منه انه زفتها على آخر شي طروآ اسم مريم وهي اسمها مايخصه ف مريم موليه 

وعقب فتره رقصت انا وحرمة عمي .. وهي متحرقصه حلفت انها ترقص يوم المعآزيم يظهرون

المهم عقب ساعه وشي الوالده قالت ابوج اتصل وقال الحين بيدخلون الريايييل اللي هم طبعاً 

المعرس وعمه و الوالد ويدي وعمي وأخوآني الـ3 .. وخآلي .. حليلهم كآنوا مشتطين لـأنه أول وحده تعرس من بيتنآ 

أمم يعني الرياييل اللي دخلوآ كآن عددهم سبعه

وأنا بدوري يوم خبرتني الوالده انهم بيدخلون .. خبرت أختي العوده انه ريلج بيدخل عقب شوي

وقمت اخبر الحريم ع وشك وصول الرياييل وجي

وبطلت الزفه .. والمصوره والـأهل والمعآزيم عيونهم ع الباب يتريون متى بيدخلون ومآدخلوآ

وأختي استغربت شحقه مآيوو وأنا قفطت يوم حد يسألني من المعازيم وينهم جي مآبينوآ أقولهم مادري شكلهم ضيعوآ أو شي .. 

عقب الوالده اتصلت وسألت الوالد جي مادخلتوآ نحن مشغلين الزفه نترياكم .. قال لها الله يهديج انا قلت لج نحن بندخل بطلونا الباب البراعي نبا نسير الحجره مكان ما المعرس يعدل عمره .. 

يعني هم خبر خير .. الوآلده غلطت واستعيلت .. وعقب يوم خلصت الزفه رديت ابطلها مره ثانيه والحمدالله دخلوآ وجي .. ومآضحكني الا يدي يوم رفع ايده للمعآزيم أونه سلام من بعيد ومن هناك تلاقونه يجحل عيونه > حركات هالشياب

ولا أخوي الصغير عمره مم 11 سنه كآن لابس نظآره شمسيه ويلست انا اتحرطم عليه واشر له انه يفصخها 

وعقب الوآلد عطى عمتي ظرف فيه بيزآت 500 مخروده والظرف الثاني عنده .. وقالها أول شي أنا بفر وعقب أنتي 

وكآن ف نية أبوي أن اليهال يلعوزون أختي .. ففر البيزآت فوق أختي وأختي من الزيغه ع عمرها قامت تآخذ البيزآت وتفرها بعيد .. وعقب ما المعازيم سآروآ أشوف أختي شلت عمرها وقامت ترقص من الخآطر وتبا ريلها يرقص وياها وهو يقولها ماعرف وبسج تعالي يلسي وأنا طبعاً ماطوفت شي كله اصورهم بالفيديو .. وعقب 

الحمدالله عدى ـا كل شي على خير .. 

وبثث*

----------


## سكره الامارات

*هههههههههههههههه فطست من الظحك 

انا بخبركن مواقف بس مب عرسي لاني مب معرسه > ادعولي 


المهم 


مره العروووس ماشيه ماشيه ماااشيه و مبندين الليتااات الا فجاه طاااااااااااخ العروس طاحت من الممر للارض 



و بعد مره العروووووووووس طااااااااااحت ع الارض و ما قدرت تنش > بموت من الظحك 




و بعد مره العروس داخله تتعلج > اختي ههههههههههههههههههههههه



و هذا اللي عندي الحين ^_________^*

----------


## dlloo3a

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شهد الظاهري

نـآايس .. خخخ
موآاقفكـم حلــووه .. لـآاهنتـو وموفيـق يـآارب .. ))

----------


## برقع وردي

up ______^

----------


## اناناسة

نص ذيل فستاني طاح بس اخت ريلي لحقت عليه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

